# Cleaning without water



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

I am newer to this preservation thing, lucky me!
I am being asked to bid a sales clean on a house that doesn't have water. How do you guys do that? I can't properly clean without water.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Justgettinby said:


> I am newer to this preservation thing, lucky me!
> I am being asked to bid a sales clean on a house that doesn't have water. How do you guys do that? I can't properly clean without water.


Go for the spit shine!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Put a 65 gallon water tank in the rear of truck or on trailer. Run your discharge line into a pump, that runs off of battery, hook a garden hose to the opposite side of pump and you got water with pressure. 

Otherwise take jugs of water. 

Pretty simple.


----------



## FLPREZ (Jun 18, 2015)

We've saved any pool/chlorine jugs from previous jobs which hold 2.5 gal of liquid. We keep about about 6 filled with water on our trailer at all times. That's usually enough to clean most properties.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I once poured water on a bath sink to clean it. It was 28 below zero outside and no heat in. Never did that again. Had to get the torch to clean up the ice. I then tried rubbing alcohol(very cheep at Walmart)in a squirt bottle. It will never freeze and cuts grease really well with a scratch pad. Give it a try.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*My favorite water jugs, salvaged from cleanouts*



FLPREZ said:


> We've saved any pool/chlorine jugs from previous jobs which hold 2.5 gal of liquid. We keep about about 6 filled with water on our trailer at all times. That's usually enough to clean most properties.



are the base of portable basketball nets (the better quality ones with the screw on lid) They hold about 15 gallons are flat, and have wheels, you can throw a piece of plywood on top and load your tools. Put them in the sun for awhile and you have hot or warm water.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't do sales cleans. Simple and you make more money my way.:whistling2:


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

At One property we needed hot water, the place was the worst we'd ever seen. We had lots of water so I brought my turkey fryer to heat water for the buckets. Did the sweeping, etc while the water heated. 

Like that alcohol trick. Hard to clean when it's twenty below. Sponges just freeze to the counters. :lol:


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

..I always just used extra cleaner.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

You could ask for them to turn the heat and the water on. Lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We did a sales clean yesterday but the client would only pay $300.00. Is this the new Cap on pricing? We rarely almost never do them anyway but if $300.00 is going to be the max we will stop altogether.:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Odd, we got an order yesterday as well for a property on our mow list. Client asked us to do 4 or 5 jobs for set pricing, which we never get. The sales clean was preset at $300 and we got there this morning, no electric, no water. We always have gennies and water on the trucks but I imagine this is a one time only deal.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Odd, we got an order yesterday as well for a property on our mow list. Client asked us to do 4 or 5 jobs for set pricing, which we never get. The sales clean was preset at $300 and we got there this morning, no electric, no water. We always have gennies and water on the trucks but I imagine this is a one time only deal.



We had power but no water. Today we encountered fleas at a property. It had been a while but the good times came right back.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, always keep a flea bomb in the glove box for those roadside emergencies.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, always keep a flea bomb in the glove box for those roadside emergencies.


and a set of clothes in a baggy...Those flees are HUNGRY and WILL CLING to anything that moves


----------



## jmorehouse (Jan 24, 2015)

I went to KMart and got 6gal water jugs. Depending on the size of the house and how dirty it might be 3jugs usually cover it. Toilets will take the most water and mopping floors. I'm in Florida though so don't have to worry about anything freezing. But Craigslist Hack is right - there's no money in sales cleans. I only do them when they come along with a nice trashout job then I give the sales clean to my girlfriend. It also depends on how picky the vendor might be. Some of them can be a real PIA!!!


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*Pricing eh*



Craigslist Hack said:


> We did a sales clean yesterday but the client would only pay $300.00. Is this the new Cap on pricing? We rarely almost never do them anyway but if $300.00 is going to be the max we will stop altogether.:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


 You guys are getting $300!?! 
What is the most you have gotten before? I have a few I might have to do and the set rate is $150...eh not going to happen! I have been back and forth with the nat on pricing for everything. But it is good to know what other can get.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

IPS said:


> You guys are getting $300!?!
> What is the most you have gotten before? I have a few I might have to do and the set rate is $150...eh not going to happen! I have been back and forth with the nat on pricing for everything. But it is good to know what other can get.


There is no cap but we have done $500.00 sales cleans in the past. I figure the labor at $100.00 per hour. If it takes 2 people 5hrs we don't really make money even at that price.


----------



## jmorehouse (Jan 24, 2015)

If a rep tells you it's a set price they're just being lazy. If they give you a base price ask them what the parameters of the base are? Is it a basic 3-1, 1100sf? Whatever the base parameters are you can negotiate up from there, ie more square footage, more bathrooms, tall ceilings, excessive dirt? If they won't play sometimes you just have to walk away. I will take a lower price on some things if there is other fluff in the job, ie, I might take a lower price on a sales clean where I don't really expect to make a lot anyway, if the trashout side is fat. You must negotiate!!! Of course it helps to know your market. Who's your competition?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You could ask for them to turn the heat and the water on. Lol



Before Screwguard took over FNMA the brokers ALWAYS had heat on out here.....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> You guys are getting $300!?!
> What is the most you have gotten before? I have a few I might have to do and the set rate is $150...eh not going to happen! I have been back and forth with the nat on pricing for everything. But it is good to know what other can get.


I bill .25 cents a sq ft. Love the 5,000 Sq Ft lake homes......


----------

